# Detailingworl Review – Detailed Online*PTFE*Hybrid Glaze



## dchapman88

*Detailingworld Review - Detailed Online*PTFE*Hybrid Glaze**

*Introduction*

Firstly thanks to the guys over at Detailed Online for sending over the Glaze for review.

Detailed Online are relatively new on the DW scene with a varying range of their own branded products. Interior & exterior ranges see pretty much all bases covered!

They can be found at*
https://detailedonline.co.uk/*for the full range of goodies.

*The Product*

The bottle is simple in design, but effective. Nice clear bottle, off white colour liquid and black label give everything a distinctive look. There is no fluffing about with the labelling either, a product description and a 'how to'

























*
Detailed Online say about their Glaze:
*" Our*PTFE*Hybrid Glaze*is a PTFE based glaze that really brings out the*clarity and shine*on all paint*surfaces.*Hybrid glaze*includes* enhanced polymers that can be layered to build up additional gloss and protection. Our Polishing Glaze effectively adds a layer of*PTFE*armour to painted surfaces to protect against elements for 3-4 months at a time.*PTFE Hybrid Glaze*also gives the perfect base for any of our range of waxes.."*

**The Method*

So first things first, the car I was trying this out on was my 2013 Juke. She was in desperate need of some love, the winter has been hard on her so far so a thorough spruce up was in order.

The car was given a standard (for us guys) wash all over for prep. A Prewash, Snow Foam and 2 BM wash with a pressure wash in-between stages. 
For the sake of this review I focused mainly on the wing mirror caps & spoiler (as these are black) and the rear lights. It was then chemically decontaminated and then clay barred. 
I won't lie, the swirling and general condition of the black paint was pretty good considering its soft Japanese paint.










I taped up the mirror into 1/3 and 2/3 to allow for some comparison.
*









I applied by DA on a black finishing pad. The liquid was a moderately thick consistency, so no danger of run off on the pad, the blobs sat nicely on the pad. I set about machining it into the paint on speed 1.5. The haze seemed to 'melt' into the paint so was difficult to picture, it was extremely easy to remove on the face of things but did seem to leave an oily residue behind which was a bit of a pig to remove. I then tried a fresh pad with a smaller amount of product for the next pass and this did help resolve the issue partially.










At its finished state there was a definite increase in gloss in the finish to the mirror cap.









*
I then went about machining the rear lights, these were very swirly so gave me an opportunity to look at the filling capabilities of the glaze as this is something D.O don't really mention. 
As you can see from the video below there is a definite improvement in the finish to the lights, not 100% by any stretch, but an improvement.






I then applied by hand to the front lights. The glaze is just as easy to work and remove by hand as by machine. Two pics just to show how well the product sits on the pad and also the haze on the front lights. (it was easier to picture on these)


















I wanted to next test the hydrophobic qualities of the glaze so I thought i'd try a trusty bead test. On the wing mirror, lights and bonnet this is what was produced.

































*
So maybe not the tightest, neatest beads that's ever been produced, but for a glaze which is performing multiple tasks its clear to see that there is protection on the car and it will repel water/dirt/toot etc. It's doing what it says it will, and I don't know about anyone else but I would normally seal a car after glazing so knowing a protection level is on the car before I 'seal' is a good feeling!

Later that day I thought to myself, if it has protection and beads then what does it behave like when water is moved onto it more like rain or puddle splashes etc. So I thought I'd give it the old trusty 'what happens when you poor a glass of water on it' test. ( I had obviously driven home by this point so it wasn't 100% at this point)

See video below.





*
I think the results speak for themselves.

*Price*

The website shows the prices at:
£6.99 for 250ml
£9.99 for 500ml
£15.99 for 1ltr and
£49.99 for 5ltr
Savings to be had for bulk!
https://detailedonline.co.uk/products/ptfe-hybrid-glaze-polish?variant=7560720973879
*
*Would I use it again?*
*
Yeah I probably would
*
*Conclusion*
*
All in all it was a good glaze, no denying that! Personally I wish the filling capabilities were a bit higher. There's no questioning the gloss it adds or the protection but, personally, with a glaze I like it to fill a bit more and be a bit more of a quick fix between polishing. If I was only trying to increase gloss on a car which had paintwork in moderate condition I feel I could reach for this though!

















*
"Detailingworld reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

